# HELP! injured pigeon in brooklyn



## papericecream (Apr 12, 2004)

i need some serious advice and/or help. this morning i found a very badly injured pigeon in greenpoint brooklyn. it looks as if it was perhaps hit by a car a large portion of his wing torn off. the piece of wing was laying not too far off from him and there was bone visible on it. he was poofed up and sitting very closely to a garbage can on the sidewalk. there was blood on his side and his leg. i just had someone check up on the pigeon and it is still there. he said it looked as if the blood is dried. so i don't think the pigeon is bleeding to death but it is obviously very hurt. i called animal control and a woman who helps birds, but since i have no car i can't bring this pigeon to them. also in my apt i have 2 cats. i'm not really sure what i should do. is this a pigeon i can help? would it hurt it very badly for me to pick it up? is it a risk of bringing any sort of diseases home to me or my cats? someone please help out.
thanks.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Poor pidge! Thank you for caring.

Please pick him up and take him in, he will die without your help. Get a box, wrap a hot water bottle in a towel and place him on it. Put water in a container and dip his beak in it.

Most rescue places will euthanaze him because he can't be released but he would make an excellent pet, so perhaps you could work out a deal before handing him over for treatment and say that you will find him a good home. We will help home him. I would have him but I am in the UK.

Please e-mail me privately and I will send you a list of rehabbers and vets that are prepared to help pigeons in the New York area. My e-mail is: [email protected]

Cynthia


------------------
_All beings are fond of themselves, they like pleasure, they hate pain, they shun destruction, they like life and want to live long. To all, life is dear; hence their life should be protected.

-Mahavira_


----------



## papericecream (Apr 12, 2004)

ok, if i'm going to take this pigeon in i need some pointers.
1. is it ok to keep it on my roof?
2. what kind of box should I use? I don't think this pigeon will be flying anywhere, so should i put a top on it?
3. what should I feed it?
4. how can i protect myself and my cats from any diseases this bird may carry?
5. should I try to clean his wing or rather the area where his wing used to be?

I am so worried about this bird, but don't really feel qualified to administer any medical help. I also don't have the money to bring it to a vet. I have to do something though.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello and welcome! Yes, please get the pigeon and bring it home with you. Since the pigeon needs to be kept very warm, I don't think you should put it on your roof. It is also likely to get taken by a predator there. Just a small cardboard box that can be closed will be sufficient .. line it with an old towel and put the box on a heating pad set on low or put the hot water bottle in as Cynthia suggested. If the injury is bleeding, it is very important that you get the bleeding stopped. You can apply firm pressure to the injury with a clean rag and/or pack the area with cornstarch or flour until the bleeding stops.

For right now, I wouldn't try to do anything further aside from covering any exposed bone with another moist clean rag. The exposed bone, if any, should not be allowed to dry out. Hopefully you have received the list of rehabbers and vets from Cynthia by now.

Just be sure to wash your hands thoroughly after handling the bird, and there should be no problem with transmission of any disease. It is not too likely that the bird is carrying anything that you or your cats could get, but you should always practice good hygiene after handling any bird or animal.

Please keep us posted.

Terry


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited April 12, 2004).]


----------



## papericecream (Apr 12, 2004)

i unfortunately cannot keep this bird inside. like i said i have 2 cats and a rather small apt. i actually think it will be safer on my roof than inside with the kitties.

how to i keep the moist rag on the bone? is there some way i can tie it on?

i am really nervous about this whole situation and hope i can find someone to take this bird soon. i'm also hoping the bird is still there and OK when i get home from work.

i really need help finding someone that can pick up and take care of this bird. so any help with that will be very appreciated.

thanks so far for all the help.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This is a New York based group. maybe someone in the group can help: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/PijnPeople/ 

I have a cat , two dogs and a very small house . I have 2 pigeons in my living room, 2 in my bedroom and one in the bathroom! It can be done, if only for the night!

Cynthia


----------



## papericecream (Apr 12, 2004)

thank you for the link. i will try posting there and hopefully someone will be able to take the bird.

i just can't risk having an injured bird in my apt. with my cats. it's unfortunate, but they do come first. i do want to get this bird out of harms way though, off the sidewalk and somewhere at least a bit more secluded and safe from street cats and people.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I just wish I was close enough to help!









Try the numbers that I gave you and if one person can't help ask if they can direct you to someone who might be able to help. That method has always worked for me, I usually end up finding the solutions that I am looking for.

Cynthia


----------



## papericecream (Apr 12, 2004)

hi cynthia, i never received the numbers. did you email them?
i will email you again so that you can make sure you have my correct address. 
thanks.
kim


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I sent them in reply to your e-mail, but have e-mailed them again. Hope you get them this time.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have sent the contacts to all the e-mails that you sent me! Hope one of them works!

If not, I will post them here and delete them once you have made a note of them.

Cynthia


----------



## fps (Apr 12, 2004)

papericecream,
This is one of the most heartbreaking things that can happen to a pigeon. It happens more often than you realize and it is always bad.
Let me try to explain what has to be done in order to save this bird's life. The bone has to be pared down and smoothed out. Excess tissue has to be cut off. The areas of bleeding have to be cauterized and the skin has to be sutured closed. A stong antibiotic has to be given. All of this has to be done by a veterinarian because the bird has to be put under anesthesia. 
What a vet would do is remove the entire wing and that presents a great deal of problems for the bird. The first is that the bird will be off balance and will tend to fall over to the side that doesn't have the wing. Righting itself is next to impossible because there won't be a wing to furnish any muscle to right itself.
Of course this bird is completely unreleasable. It would live on the ground and inevitably be killed by a cat, rat, car, person or otherwise starve to death. It would be a horrible end.
There are very few rehabilitators that would keep this bird alive. The ones that would, have a coop they can send the bird to and I wish you luck in trying to find a person who can adopt the bird.
Right now, this bird is in shock and without a doubt, infection is setting in. I understand your reluctance to bring the bird in because of the cats. Keeping the bird outside is only going to do more damage so you have a tiger by the tail.
It isn't easy for me to recommend that you take the bird to a vet and ask that it be put to sleep but unless you can find a person who is willing to take it in, what other choice is there? I might add that putting a wild bird into a cage is not the quality of life you would want for it. Whatever you decide to do has to be done quickly because this bird is suffering.


[This message has been edited by fps (edited April 12, 2004).]

[This message has been edited by fps (edited April 12, 2004).]


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The good news is that Kim has already contacted a rehabber in the New York area who will help if she is able to find the pigeon.

For those of you who may someday find a pigeon that needs a wing amputated, I would like to add that I have a very happy one winged pigeon called Jose. His balance is fine, he has a mate and was allowed to breed two chicks which he did very well.

Also remember that keeping a pigeon as an indoor pet does not mean it has to be caged all the time...many of our members have indoor pigeons that are very happy. I will leave them to attest to that!

Cynthia


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

I would take this or any other one winged pigeon that is sent to me. She will live in my room with my birds as a first class citizen. I have one other bird that cannot be let out and they could go on field trips together.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is great to hear Dano! 

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is so nice of you, Dano.
Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Fred (fps),
What you are saying....

"What a vet would do is remove the entire wing and that presents a great deal of problems for the bird. The first is that the bird will be off balance and will tend to fall over to the side that doesn't have the wing. Righting itself is next to impossible because there won't be a wing to furnish any muscle to right itself."

.....Is misguided information as each pigeon situation is unique. 
I see a pigeon every weekend who has had it's wing removed & is living a very happy & healthy life. Exercises daily, gets along wonderfully.

"I wish you luck in trying to find a person who can adopt the bird."
It looks like your wish has come true.

"It isn't easy for me to recommend that you take the bird to a vet and ask that it be put to sleep"
At this point, there is no need to mention or recommend any such option as the bird hasn't even been evaluated by an avian vet,etc.

"I might add that putting a wild bird into a cage is not the quality of life you would want for it."
With all due respect, none of us can say what another would or wouldn't want in a particular situation. 
I have six non-releasable pigeons that are 'housed' & at last check they were pretty darn happy. 

Until somoeone actually has this pigeon in thier possession & has been able to properly evaluate it, suggestions, advice & support would probably be the best avenue to travel.
Cindy


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

Yes--let's get the sequence right ASAP: get the bird into strong hands, stabilize, evaluate, treat, and adopt. I assume it's ready to live not ready to die.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2004)

Cynthia, Dano, Terry, and everybody, you were wonderful. 

Kim posted on the New York City group, but i was out trying to get another injured pigeon. Terry, knowing that i don't read everything here any more, posted to the group to alert us. Cathryn of our group helped a lot, too.

Kim - i hope you and one of the rehabbers were able to get that bird to a safe place.

We're a tiny group that has just formed a rescue task force. But we can't handle much, yet. And that's too bad, because there are rehabbers who never complain about another intake.

We're taking on other projects, too, and if anyone wants to check us out, please look at the home page of the Yahoo group. 

Cynthia, i'm sorry, but the link turns out to not work a lot of the time - though it did for Kim. To get to Pigeon People on Yahoo, the link has to have codes at the end: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/PijnPeople/?yguid=134229159 

Al

[This message has been edited by AlStreit (edited April 13, 2004).]


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi All, PijnPeople is one of my favorite links these days, I hope you don't mind...and thank you and the others for being there and helping!

Both links (with and without numbers) seem to work. The original link you sent me failed only because Group was spelt with a capital G! 


Cynthia
Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Al,
Well, whatever the outcome is for this sweet pij, a team effort was put into play & we can't ask for much more.

Until a pigeon has been placed in the care of a 'qualified' person for examination, 'positive', rather than negative feedback is vital. The suggestion or even mention of euthanasia in situations where the bird hasn't been properly examined, or in this case, not even in the possession of a human, only gives the person asking for help a negative picture of the outcome. In some cases, the search for the bird may be aborted, thereby losing every chance we might have had to save him.

I know many of you have received birds with horrific injuries, however kept the positive thoughts in tact, treated the bird & in some cases they have become wonderful pets. 

I commend each one of you who worked so hard to help this pigeon. 
Cindy


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2004)

Dano

Would you still take this bird if possible? Where are you? 

On my group, Cathryn posted that Kim was going to try to bring the pigeon to one of the rehabbers. I'm going to find out if she was able to and how it's doing. Should i tell them it might have a home? 

Al


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi all,

Kim e-mailed me to say that the pigeon had gone when she went to pick it up, but that there was food next to it and its severed wing had been moved.

We must just pray that someone took him to where he could be helped, and that he will survive.

Al, can I join PijnPeople as a short cut for
alerting members to pigeons in need in New York? I accept that people won't always be able to respond, but it might speed things up when there is a chance of a pigeon surving.

Cynthia 

[This message has been edited by cyro51 (edited April 13, 2004).]


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

I live in Berkely, CA and would take that bird. When injured birds are left out overnight I assume the worst--sorry but the odds are so low its just a heartbreaker. I know the people who screw up care enough to help, unlike the masses that have no spirit to appreciate these wonderous creatures, but...


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2004)

Cynthia 

I'm sorry for waiting a day to reply. Of course join just to send alerts. 

Al


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

BUMP!!!!


----------

